# People Just Do Nothing



## D'wards (May 31, 2014)

Anyone been watching this? Mockumentary about a pirate radio station in west London.

iplayer exclusive I think. Its spot on, and very funny. They get those sort of lads off perfectly - would like to know what they are like in real life.

From looking at the credits, its written by Steves and MC Grindah, who are the two thickest ones in it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01xw0zf/people-just-do-nothing-1-secret-location


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 1, 2014)

I've only seen the first one and it's fucking hilarious. Chabuddy G is a legend.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2014)

The lack of interest in this thread displays maybe this programme is very little-seen, which is a real shame.

I hope they end up showing it on BBC3, as it funnier than every other programme they have shown.

Oddly though, the subject is pure BBC3 - weed smoking, grunge-mc urban "yoot", strangely the humour is more BBC4


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes I've watched it on the iPlayer.
It caught my eye as I'm a fan of pirate radio, thought it was very funny.
I would guess that the guys who wrote it must have a good idea about the scene, do you think they MC in real life?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know a lot about that music, but they seem to know what they are doing, in the same way Spinal Tap did I suppose.

That "Get Out The Way" tune they play seems as good to me as any other grime? garage? song


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2014)

Just checked it out. Great stuff  

Cheers for the recommendation


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 1, 2014)

It's been on youtube for 3-4 years.

http://www.youtube.com/user/AWastemanProduction/videos


----------



## salem (Jul 2, 2014)

Saw the first episode of this on iplayer, wasn't expecting to like it at all but very well done IMHO


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 3, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Anyone been watching this? Mockumentary about a pirate radio station in west London.
> 
> iplayer exclusive I think. Its spot on, and very funny. They get those sort of lads off perfectly - would like to know what they are like in real life.
> 
> ...


Did you know this is isn’t just made up, but is a parody that is based on real people?

I don't know if anyone remembers a documentary a few years back called 'Towerblock dreams', which among many things featured a moron rig thief called 'killer':




'MC Grindah' is based on killer. They haven’t even changed the name of dj beats!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd always assumed that was a parody too


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2014)

WWWeed said:


> Did you know this is isn’t just made up, but is a parody that is based on real people?


 
I'm at work, but cannot wait to get home to watch these clips


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 3, 2014)

but yeah your right about it being a straight rip off. It also lost a bit of its shine for me too with the current series.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2014)

How many series/episodes are there?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> How many series/episodes are there?


 4 episodes on iplayer. I think they are being shown on BBC Three later in the year


----------



## TopCat (Jul 3, 2014)

Ah I have seen them. Offensive, funny, quite true to life. MORE!


----------



## Supine (Jul 4, 2014)

Haha, super lolz. It's even funnier now I know it ripped off real pirates


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

been following it from the start but i dont know, this last proper series i found a little depressing - Chabudz particularly is a great character and all, but all the stuff with his wife cheating on him was just sad. Im not sure they can ever develop it much further than what theyve done already, and its already got a bit samey.

IIRC
there were the original episodes
a bunch of How to DJ/MC/Promote tutorials for Mixmag
This latest round of episodes for BBC



WWWeed said:


> Did you know this is isn’t just made up, but is a parody that is based on real people?


oh shit  i didnt know that....not sure how i feel about that
I did hear the guy who plays Sniper was a real MC on radio though


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

i also heard Steves is the guy who wrote and conceived it - is that true?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2014)

this is a tune 
Kurupt FM vs MistaJam (King Yoof Speed Bhangra Remix)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> been following it from the start but i dont know, this last proper series i found a little depressing - Chabudz particularly is a great character and all, but all the stuff with his wife cheating on him was just sad. Im not sure they can ever develop it much further than what theyve done already, and its already got a bit samey.



I also found that quite depressing when I first viewed it, but when I thought about it retrospectively I thought it was hilarious: 'every thug needs a real bitch... and she's a real bitch'  It was good they didn't return to that plot line in the following episodes though, as it was pretty depressing! I did think that the first episode was easily the strongest and none of the others quite lived up to it. Chabudz is clearly the highlight but I also love Steves - the scene where he applies for the crisis loan had me pissing myself.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 20, 2014)

Heads up- being shown on BBC3 this evening at 10:45


----------



## salem (Jul 20, 2014)

I watched the 4 episodes for a second time and I think in many ways it reminds me of only fools and horses in how it can be very funny and quite touching within a minute of each other.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 20, 2014)

salem said:


> I watched the 4 episodes for a second time and I think in many ways it reminds me of only fools and horses in how it can be very funny and quite touching within a minute of each other.


I thought its like a rudebwoi The Office - Beats is especially like Brent I'd say


----------



## Maggot (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw it on BBC3 last night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 21, 2014)

Loved it, had me in utter stitches at times.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 21, 2014)

I actually thought it was real when I watched it last night


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just watched all four eps (and then some of the old stuff on youtube). Very very funny. Best thing BBC Three have put on in ages.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/bbcthree/11-terrible-tips-for-surviving-a-family-christmas-ea1s


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 22, 2014)

This is proper aceness. Been waiting for it to fully reach it's popularity, up there with the best of them IMO 

Adds an extra dimension to the over earnest-ness of (srs) Garage people MCing UKG straight faced.

Exhibit A@ Viper(?) 42:40-43:30. It's like he's auditioning for PJDN :


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2015)

New series starts on Wednesday (July 15) on BBC3.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b062r677


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't wait


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2015)

I absolutely love what I've seen of it, but Ive only seen one episode all the ay through, and S01 is not on catchup anywhere, and there's no seeds on the torrent I'm trying to download.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 14, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I absolutely love what I've seen of it, but Ive only seen one episode all the ay through, and S01 is not on catchup anywhere, and there's no seeds on the torrent I'm trying to download.


It's on the iplayer website, 4 episodes anyway


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2015)

BigTom said:


> It's on the iplayer website, 4 episodes anyway



I can't watch on telebox can you?


----------



## BigTom (Jul 14, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I can't watch on telebox can you?



I don't have a tv, just a computer. Dunno why it'd be on the website and not on sky/virgin catchup.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I don't have a tv, just a computer. Dunno why it'd be on the website and not on sky/virgin catchup.



Loads of stuff isn't on virgin catchup but is on t'internet.

I think you can airplay from iplayer on iPad now though.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 14, 2015)

Really looking forwards to this.

Chabuddy G is ace.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Diamond (Jul 14, 2015)

Galatasaray get out the way!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 15, 2015)

_"Reaching further than Dhalsim, trust me…" _


----------



## porp (Jul 16, 2015)

Just watched series 2: ep 1on iplayer (?use it before it gets cut...). Real moment of pathos when DJ Decoy invites his family to Angel's 'christianing'.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw it last night too 

It's really not normally the sort of thing I watch, I'm not a great fan of comedy stuff and I don't like MCs (they spoil a good tune in the background imo  ) but I do like this, I think it has something to do with being a pirate radio listener and having been to many warehouse parties in the past - I can recognise the type of character.

Turning up at the christening straight from the Rave!


----------



## sim667 (Jul 17, 2015)

"I don't have a problem with drugs, ill take anything" 

God I knew some people like that, you were never quite sure whether they were going to make it into their early 20's.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 17, 2015)

sim667 said:


> "I don't have a problem with drugs, ill take anything"
> 
> God I knew some people like that, you were never quite sure whether they were going to make it into their early 20's.



Anybody who's been involved drum n bass, garage or rave culture more generally will have come across most of the PJDN characters. In the past I'ved worked with a club owner 'entrepreneur' type who basically was Chabuddy G.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody who's been involved drum n bass, garage or rave culture more generally will have come across most of the PJDN characters. In the past I'ved worked with a club owner 'entrepreneur' type who basically was Chabuddy G.


Oh without a doubt....I think thats why I like it.....

still haven't seen most of the first series though


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

Loving it again!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 17, 2015)

This is quite fun


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2015)

Steves is killer. We've all had a mate like him. I've also had an uncle like ChabuddyG.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2015)

Quality episode tonight


----------



## sim667 (Jul 23, 2015)

I wish my nana was like steves


----------



## D'wards (Jul 31, 2015)

Bit depressing in places this week. Poor Chabudz and Steves.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 31, 2015)

Awww, I know.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Steves is a truly ace character.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 6, 2015)

The radio ad scene still killing me today 

_"Radio adverts are like the pinnacle of why people go to raves, innit"_


----------



## Maharani (Aug 6, 2015)

'Anyone got any jaffa tape?'.


----------



## pesh (Aug 7, 2015)

No Steves, there's only 1 arena.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Steves is killer. We've all had a mate like him. I've also had an uncle like ChabuddyG.



Our Steves was called Leslie!
 Even before the 'narrator' said that every circle of friends has one like him I shouted out: "It's Leslie!"


----------



## Diamond (Aug 12, 2015)

"50 shades of brown"


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2015)

((((Steves))))


----------



## Maharani (Aug 12, 2015)

I think a good night could be had at Champagne and Streamrooms.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 13, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this on the iPlayer tonight 

There was an old short preview for the return of Sherlock on the iPlayer last night (can't find it now) and the guy who plays Chabuddy was in it


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 13, 2015)

Did I get it right that Steves was actually quite a good DJ???


----------



## Maharani (Aug 13, 2015)

The drug faces were brilliant in this week's ep.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Did I get it right that Steves was actually quite a good DJ???


I notice they are starting to do sets at nightclubs as Kurupt FM - fiction becomes reality!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2015)

Beats is played by Hugo Chegwin - the nephew of Keith and an Ivor Norvello winning songwriter - well I never did!

http://www.discogs.com/artist/2637714-Hugo-Chegwin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Beats is played by Hugo Chegwin - the nephew of Keith and an Ivor Norvello winning songwriter - well I never did!
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/2637714-Hugo-Chegwin




 
http://twitpic.com/cr0pm5


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Beats is played by Hugo Chegwin - the nephew of Keith and an Ivor Norvello winning songwriter - well I never did!
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/2637714-Hugo-Chegwin


 
Wow, that's interesting!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 19, 2015)

I enjoy this mainly because they film it down my road.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2015)

You must be in the Kurupt catchment area - broadcasting to over 100 people


----------



## sim667 (Aug 19, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Did I get it right that Steves was actually quite a good DJ???



They're all actually not bad at all at DJ'ing or MC'ing....... they've been doing live shows for a few years.

They did 2014 and 2015 boomtown fair and you couldn't even get in the tent


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Beats is played by Hugo Chegwin - the nephew of Keith and an Ivor Norvello winning songwriter - well I never did!
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/2637714-Hugo-Chegwin



KNOWLEDGE


----------



## D'wards (Aug 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 75545
> http://twitpic.com/cr0pm5


I know its acting and all that, but i'm often mildly shocked when you see a badly dressed/hairstyled character in real life and they are quite cool and handsome. Gareth from The Office and Paddy Considine in Room for Romeo Brass spring to mind.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2015)

mrsfran said:


> I enjoy this mainly because they film it down my ends.



Corrected for you, bruv.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 19, 2015)

This week's one was ace: "There's this thing on social media now called feminism."


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Corrected for you, bruv.



Bare troof, innit!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 19, 2015)

The undisguised world-weariness of Beats' partner is just brill. "Imagine a whole warehouse filled with that lot".


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...th-a-series-ofyoutube-webisodes-10386171.html

Interesting article from the Independent from July (sorry if it's been posted before)


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 19, 2015)

sim667 said:


> They're all actually not bad at all at DJ'ing or MC'ing....... they've been doing live shows for a few years.
> 
> They did 2014 and 2015 boomtown fair and you couldn't even get in the tent



So I don't have to be embarrassed for bopping my head and tapping my feet? And liking it had not been influenced by the Dutch cigarette?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

I've never actually fancied this but I watch it the other night and nearly wet myself


----------



## pesh (Aug 19, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> Did I get it right that Steves was actually quite a good DJ???


Steves writes it doesn't he?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 19, 2015)

It IS funny (funny as, in some moments) but it makes me a bit sad because they're SUCH losers. is it just laughing at chavs, in the end? (I guess not, it's too loving and too detailed for that, but it's uncomfortable viewing at times ...

plus I just can't contain my desire for grindah's gf to kick him in the nuts and have done with it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> ...plus I just can't contain my desire for grindah's gf to kick him in the nuts and have done with it


He is a massive bellend


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> It IS funny (funny as, in some moments) but it makes me a bit sad because they're SUCH losers. is it just laughing at chavs, in the end? (I guess not, it's too loving and too detailed for that, but it's uncomfortable viewing at times ...
> 
> plus I just can't contain my desire for grindah's gf to kick him in the nuts and have done with it



The pathos of their relationship is central to the whole thing though! Her self-conscious half-sad half-hopeful looks to camera, god they kill me. She is brilliant.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 19, 2015)

She is PAINFULLY good at acting that part in particular, for sure. (and of course the character does have her own *ahem* indiscretions to account for, or not account for.)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 19, 2015)

sim667 said:


> They're all actually not bad at all at DJ'ing or MC'ing....... they've been doing live shows for a few years.
> 
> They did 2014 and 2015 boomtown fair and you couldn't even get in the tent



It's the first comedy I've ever seen in which the DJing and MCing looks authentic. I'm not at all surprised they do it IRL.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 19, 2015)

pesh said:


> Steves writes it doesn't he?


 
yes, he does - it said so in the Independent article.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> She is PAINFULLY good at acting that part in particular, for sure. (and of course the character does have her own *ahem* indiscretions to account for, or not account for.)



I love the little trail of references to that: _"why's there a child lock on this door anyway?"_

And I think some people who haven't experienced that world might use it as fuel for "laughing at chavs" but they would be missing the point entirely imo. Maybe Chabuddy is a bit _too_ much of a caricature, I dunno...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 19, 2015)

Is it on tonight? I usually watch it on catch up so don't know when it's normally on.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2015)

The series has finished now  but it's on the iPlayer - BBC3


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2015)

only 5 episodes?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2015)

I know - not enough is it!


----------



## Maharani (Aug 20, 2015)

No and I can think up loads more material for them. Maybe they know it's a bit of an acquired taste so they don't want to over do it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No and I can think up loads more material for them. Maybe they know it's a bit of an acquired taste so they don't want to over do it.



Less is more, sometimes. I'd hate in 20 years time for it to be still running with the characters having become successful/millionaires...


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> Less is more, sometimes. I'd hate in 20 years time for it to be still running with the characters having become successful/millionaires...


I liked the episode where Beats fell through the bar.


----------



## pesh (Aug 20, 2015)

it's changed a lot since the original youtube episodes which were often a lot darker… they seem to have been pulled from youtube, i guess the BBC wasn't comfortable with them staying up now they own it.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

pesh said:


> it's changed a lot since the original youtube episodes which were often a lot darker… they seem to have been pulled from youtube, i guess the BBC wasn't comfortable with them staying up now they own it.


you're right. I watched them a week or two ago. And now they're gone
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC7B9AFBA195C928F


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm kinda hoping that PJDN might finally get a DVD release with the original youtube episodes on there too.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 20, 2015)

watched whole of 2nd series last week. thought excellent. is it still poss to get hold of 1st anywhere? 

(i haven't actually looked/googled/tried so yeh maybe i should do that before asking the internets )


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

dolly's gal said:


> watched whole of 2nd series last week. thought excellent. is it still poss to get hold of 1st anywhere?
> 
> (i haven't actually looked/googled/tried so yeh maybe i should do that before asking the internets )


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh-fkgaRE55I0XkyEJRBH1Q/videos


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 20, 2015)

Tank


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I think a good night could be had at Champagne and Streamrooms.


Fuck yeah! I just watched the last one and I wanna go down there!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 21, 2015)

Ha can't believe I'd never seen this before, I know people just like them I am in tears


----------



## Diamond (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Diamond (Sep 11, 2015)

It's a London ting.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 9, 2015)

Yey!
People Just Do Nothing is coming back for two more series on BBC Three - TV News - Digital Spy

And (((((Steves))))).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Quite tempted to get a Chabuddy G special D&G shirt on ebay


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 16, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Yey!
> People Just Do Nothing is coming back for two more series on BBC Three - TV News - Digital Spy
> 
> And (((((Steves))))).


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2016)

Kurupt FM perform 'Oh No' & 'Shut Up' in the Live Lounge, Kurupt FM Live Lounge, Clara Amfo - BBC Radio 1


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2016)

There's quite a lot of fun footage of them at festivals and shows etc also


----------



## sim667 (Feb 12, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Quite tempted to get a Chabuddy G special D&G shirt on ebay



Me too!


----------



## Maharani (Apr 11, 2016)

Where's series 3 then?


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 12, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Where's series 3 then?



They're filming it round my ends now. I see the crew often.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 21, 2016)

Just saw this outside my local Coop:


----------



## D'wards (Jul 13, 2016)

Being repeated tonight on BBC2 at 11:15, innit fam


----------



## D'wards (Aug 4, 2016)

New series starts 17th August, pew pew


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 11, 2016)

First look clip here.

Watch an all-new People Just Do Nothing clip


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 11, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Being repeated tonight on BBC2 at 11:15, innit fam



They showed series two on BBC2 and the iplayer, all except the last episode which has disappeared from catch-up and the website. What gives? 

It's the really good one where they accidentally take some Es.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> They showed series two on BBC2 and the iplayer, all except the last episode which has disappeared from catch-up and the website. What gives?
> 
> It's the really good one where they accidentally take some Es.


It was on bbc2 last night, innit fam. Try again in a bit.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 12, 2016)

D'wards said:


> It was on bbc2 last night, innit fam. Try again in a bit.



It's not on my catch-up. A few days ago all episodes of series two apart from the one I'm talking about were on the iPlayer, now this...

BBC iPlayer - Search - people just do nothing

Ditto with my virgin catch-up, but now they've all disappeared. I'm furious.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 12, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> It's not on my catch-up. A few days ago all episodes of series two apart from the one I'm talking about were on the iPlayer, now this...
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Search - people just do nothing
> 
> Ditto with my virgin catch-up, but now they've all disappeared. I'm furious.



It's available in the usual torrent places.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like Series 3 has six episodes.

I already like the synopsis of Ep 1: 'Dubplate'

"The Kurupt FM boys decide it’s time to make a new track. They hire a studio and get to work, but will an hour be enough time? Meanwhile Miche looks for a wedding venue, keen to book something as soon as possible, and Chabuddy G makes preparations for his date"

Dubplate, Series 3, People Just Do Nothing - BBC Three


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 14, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> They showed series two on BBC2 and the iplayer, all except the last episode which has disappeared from catch-up and the website. What gives?
> 
> It's the really good one where they accidentally take some Es.



It's suddenly turned back up again on the iPlayer. Phew!

"Just remember what MC Grindah told you. You can achieve anything if you put your mind to it. Well, within reason. Be realistic."


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 15, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> It's suddenly turned back up again on the iPlayer. Phew!
> 
> "Just remember what MC Grindah told you. You can achieve anything if you put your mind to it. Well, within reason. Be realistic."


Advice for life


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 15, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> It's suddenly turned back up again on the iPlayer. Phew!
> 
> "Just remember what MC Grindah told you. You can achieve anything if you put your mind to it. Well, within reason. Be realistic."



"Do something that you're probably already quite good at, just make it easier. Set your goals low so that you might be able to achieve them. No-one likes a failure"


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 17, 2016)

New series is supposed to be on the iPlayer today. Can't find it yet.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 17, 2016)

UKG Day on 1Xtra with Kurupt dropping in through the day


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 17, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> New series is supposed to be on the iPlayer today. Can't find it yet.


Dubplate, Series 3, People Just Do Nothing - BBC Three


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 17, 2016)

"what's your policy on ponies"


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 17, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> "what's your policy on ponies"



"Bang!
Lyrical blow to the jaw!" ￼

Also, did anyone else notice them in Coldharbour Lane with a brief shot of the barrier block?


----------



## souljacker (Aug 19, 2016)

Just watched ep1 of the new series. Very, very funny.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> "Bang!
> Lyrical blow to the jaw!" ￼
> 
> Also, did anyone else notice them in Coldharbour Lane with a brief shot of the barrier block?



Yes, I did!
Watched it on iPlayer - very funny


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 24, 2016)

Episode two is, if anything, even better.

"Atlantic! The lost city."

"You can't put a price on what we do."
"Exactly! We're worthless."


----------



## pesh (Aug 25, 2016)

Steves and the mirror


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2016)

They filmed outside my block


----------



## souljacker (Aug 25, 2016)

You don't see van damme sitting down


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2016)

pesh said:


> Steves and the mirror


Steves' hair when he takes the hat off


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 25, 2016)

souljacker said:


> You don't see van damme sitting down



"I can't believe he's French."


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 25, 2016)

Room 101!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 27, 2016)

"It was when he asked if babies ever come out of the arsehole by accident"
"Well that's a simple mistake to make, they are very close to each other"
"Yeah I've heard that before"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

S3 Ep 3 up on iPlayer now.. I sees ya


> Grindah finds himself in trouble with the law again and prepares himself for a possible jail sentence. With all the boys showing their support down at Brentford Court, Steves is left alone at the station with a daunting eight-hour set.



Court Case, Series 3, People Just Do Nothing - BBC Three


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2016)

> Grindah finds himself in trouble with the law again and prepares himself for a possible jail sentence. With all the boys showing their support down at Brentford Court, Steves is left alone at the station with a daunting eight-hour set.



The synopsis is making me laugh alone


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm hoping it will be good. I've downloaded it to my iPad to watch on the way home from work tonight. Ep 2 was good but I think Ep 1 just about nudged it for me so far.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2016)

Miche's salon is v near to us!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Miche's salon is v near to us!



I saw a street sign outside it on the last episode but didn't look it up. Is it in Brentford? I gather it's not called 'Lavenders'


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> I saw a street sign outside it on the last episode but didn't look it up. Is it in Brentford? I gather it's not called 'Lavenders'



Actually; it is!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Actually; it is!



What it's in Brentford, _and_ it's really called Lavenders?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> What it's in Brentford, _and_ it's really called Lavenders?


Called Lavenders after the colour right


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Called Lavedners after the colour right



Yeah, cos everything in it is the colour of Lavender.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> What it's in Brentford, _and_ it's really called Lavenders?


 
It's in W13, so that's more Ealing than Brenford & yep; it is called Lavenders.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> It's in W13, so that's more Ealing than Brenford & yep; it is called Lavenders.



Amazing, I just found it.

Lavender Hair & Beauty Ltd: Home

I love that they wrote in that bit where Miche doesn't understand what a Lavender flower is and just thinks it's a colour. I might go get my hair cut there. Only £22 for a gents wash and cut


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Amazing, I just found it.
> 
> Lavender Hair & Beauty Ltd: Home
> 
> I love that they wrote in that bit where Miche doesn't understand what a Lavender flower is and just thinks it's a colour. I might go get my hair cut there. Only £22 for a gents wash and cut


Make sure you haven't got any "ting" in your bag


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Amazing, I just found it.
> 
> Lavender Hair & Beauty Ltd: Home
> 
> I love that they wrote in that bit where Miche doesn't understand what a Lavender flower is and just thinks it's a colour.



It's on the internet!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 31, 2016)

'This is an SOS...'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

There's so many subtle blink and you miss it stuff I love going on. Like the Kurupt Schedule on the white board, if you pause it you see that between 6 and 8pm they just play 'Adverts'  and there's some other DJ's called 'Phobia', 'Therapy' and 'Fusion' and Decoy has a 'bashment' set too.

I also love how how Decoy does that looking to the camera with a slight smile when Grindah's freaking out about going to jail.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 1, 2016)

So it's Tony and Kevin


----------



## souljacker (Sep 1, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Only £22 for a gents wash and cut



I'm pretty sure I know what you'll look like when your done.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 2, 2016)

souljacker said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what you'll look like when your done.



Just ask for Mich.....


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 7, 2016)

The "What's your stance on Garage" scene was pure PJDN gold 

Sometimes there's a lot of shit lets laugh at the boys being dicks (esp to the women) but Steves (and the above) have been on top form


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, the series seems to get better and better - was so funny!
I think it's very well written (by cast members I think?)

The realistic way Grindah was sulking when he was jealous was brilliant


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2016)

When you boil down the main characters, Decoy and Roche are probably the only ones who aren't totally deluded in some way. They're both still flawed to some extent because they hang in there - Roche in some belief that Beats will be more of a man and a good father figure, and Decoy because he either can't be arsed to do anything better, or he still believes the Kurupt is going somewhere, or quite possibly he still wants to be a part of Angel's life so uses Grindah/Kurupt as an excuse.

I love the minor characters too. DJ Fantasy who's always in the background and barely gets a line. Weapon X the other white guy who's occasionally in shot just getting stoned. And Chabuddy G's mate Abdi, who you hardly ever see but you know he's just a poor guy who gets used like Steves. And Steves's Nan


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2016)

I love Miche's jealously too when Decoy brings round his girlfriend 'Becky'. And Grinda's when he doesn't get to ride up front of the car. Classic.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2016)

"Disgusting freaks with sleeve tattoos and women's jeans and that"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thought the last episode was the weakest actually, but it's been mostly excellent. They need to shift the plots back to Kurupt FM and Chabuddy's crap business ventures without caricaturing everyone too much.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 15, 2016)

It is an odd show in some ways, taking 'The Office' and using it as a template with some rather complex class and race issues.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 15, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> It is an odd show in some ways, taking 'The Office' and using it as a template with some rather complex class and race issues.



Think I mentioned it before but it reminds me of Only Fools & Horses. 

Other mockumentary series I like are Modern Family & Parks & Recreation. Both went off the boil, eventually.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 15, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Thought the last episode was the weakest actually, but it's been mostly excellent.



Agreed. I think the 'deluded loser' thing is funny on Chabs but less so with Beats and Grinder. Mich's story was funny though. Her boss and colleagues are fucking arseholes. They were setting her up to fail with the drinks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 15, 2016)

Got a bit creepy with the teen girls I thought.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 15, 2016)

Brilliant, pretty muched watched the lot in 3 evenings. Trailer Park Boys meets the Office.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 16, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Got a bit creepy with the teen girls I thought.



I didn't think so. It was cringy af though.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 16, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Her boss and colleagues are fucking arseholes. They were setting her up to fail with the drinks.


I don't agree.
They seemed to be genuine in the invite. And miche went a bit overboard on her own terms


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 16, 2016)

Ted Striker said:


> The "What's your stance on Garage" scene was pure PJDN gold



"This is going to be the best night ever".


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 16, 2016)

My favourite line from the whole show is when Beats is being asked by the director if he likes older women

Beats: "I get whatever I can, to be honest with you, and it just so happened that Roche liked man, so I just went true on it."

Craig: "What?"


----------



## salem (Sep 16, 2016)

souljacker said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what you'll look like when your done.



In the last episode when he's staying at Beat's house I thought it was quite a nice and subtle touch that he didn't have the usual gelled fringe.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 18, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> It's in W13, so that's more Ealing than Brenford & yep; it is called Lavenders.


I'm in W13 too! And I get my hair cut at Orange Chat, which you can see opposite Lavenders in many shots. And my hairdresser is quite a lot like Miche


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 18, 2016)

My mate Wookie is doing a Kurupt FM show in Brixton.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> I'm in W13 too! And I get my hair cut at Orange Chat, which you can see opposite Lavenders in many shots. And my hairdresser is quite a lot like Miche



 I was trying to work out which pub the boys had their "garage" chat in, the other week. It's not The Forester, I know that...


----------



## Numbers (Sep 21, 2016)

"I don't want any fucking ham..."


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 21, 2016)

"Haha look they got soup! who eats soup?!"


----------



## magneze (Sep 21, 2016)

Just watched the latest.



Spoiler



In tears, what a great finish.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)

'Fresh out the vagina. Still warm'.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally watched the last ep of this series last night. This series hasn't been quite as good for my money (Grindah is basically David Brent now), but that last ep was a blinder. Go Miche! (((Steves)))


----------



## Maggot (Sep 29, 2016)

mrsfran said:


> Finally watched the last ep of this series last night. This series hasn't been quite as good for my money (Grindah is basically David Brent now), but that last ep was a blinder. Go Miche! (((Steves)))


I found it quite moving.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 29, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I found it quite moving.



Bold bit of script writing to finish on quite a dark ending like that. Though they know they've got at least one more series commissioned so it's a good note to end on to pick up the next series from.

I like that Fantasy finally got some lines in the script.

And (((Steves)))


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 29, 2016)

surprised by the ending, bit emotional instead of an incessant piss take!

I think Beats is getting far too much like David Brent, rather than Grindah. Plus the pair of them frequently finish a sentence together with a moronic "ahhhhhh". If the cat is out of the bag, which it is, that they kind of copied The Office, then maybe they should avoid trying to moving forward.

Probably my favourite series yet though, the Ipswich trip was fucking priceless!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2016)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think Beats is getting far too much like David Brent, rather than Grindah. Plus the pair of them frequently finish a sentence together with a moronic "ahhhhhh". If the cat is out of the bag, which it is, that they kind of copied The Office, then maybe they should avoid trying to moving forward.


I noticed they finish sentences with a "so..." which is well brent too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2016)

How did miss this? 1st series just arrived on netflix so watched the 1st two....it's rather funny.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 26, 2016)

Seems that before he was big in pirate radio (or, indeed, born) Steves was a movie stuntman:


----------



## Maggot (Jul 23, 2017)

New series starts 15 August! 

People Just Do Nothing Series 4, Episode 1 - British Comedy Guide


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)

Where is that example of the _authentic_ when you need him...(cough)...(Tim Westwood)...oops no sorry...Charlie Sloth..!!!!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 14, 2017)

On the iPlayer from tomorrow.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 16, 2017)

I enjoyed the first episode, but I was quite stoned. Anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not really too fetched with Grinder as a coke head but hoping he gets clean by next episode or so. Still some laugh out loud moments esp prompted by Steves.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 16, 2017)

"I've got a plus size baby" 

grindah being bang on the coke is fitting cus his life is such a mess and he's under steves influence instead of miches, coke would be a go to drug for people with egos as big as his.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> "I've got a plus size baby"
> 
> grindah being bang on the coke is fitting cus his life is such a mess and he's ustevesinfluence instead of miches, coke would be a go against dru to drug for people with egos as big as his.


I suppose that's true. He's in a rut like that's for sure.


----------



## Supine (Aug 16, 2017)

Are you going to give me an intervention?

No, there's no point

You're too far gone Steves


----------



## blairsh (Aug 16, 2017)

I love Steves.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2017)

Steves is the best.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 17, 2017)

Not seen ep 1 yet of the new series, but Steves will keep this going. Grindah is too predictable*, and Chabudz is too full on. As it goes Nephew cheggers runs it with The Office level of deadpannery and his interaction with his missus and Craig are the best source of "and now for a bit of humanity/realism". Really hope for some cheap happily-ever-after redemption for everyone - fuck the darkside storylines about Grindah being a dick to Mish (also ace). UKG was never about delicacy or journeys and neither should this be!

*I do appreciate the (genuinely hilarious, and gives you the same goosebumps as the Star Wars (good) prequels, but on a UKG basis)) Tower Block Dreams character Grindah was based on is a full blown cunt, tho they swerved that pronto by setting him up as (non-cunty) top boy withing a few episodes.

Just in case I haven't provided enough evidence of being one of those twats that can take the fun out of everything, more than happy to do a quick guide on how they've fucked it on recent live guest appearances. I did prepare an "It'll be Alright On The Night Kurupt Special Edition"...


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 20, 2017)

tower block dreams was sick, I grew up in them ends


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Quite a sweet episode. Steves with Robin and Grindah with Lady Miche


----------



## Maggot (Aug 22, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Quite a sweet episode. Steves with Robin and Grindah with Lady Miche


Steves with Robin


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Steves with Robin


He gave her four grand cash


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 19, 2017)

The wedding episode is a corker.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2017)

Been a great series this i think - Grinder is simultaneously a massive tit, and a bit sweet


----------



## Maharani (Sep 19, 2017)

Steves in his school uniform at the wedding


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2017)

Once again....

(((Steves)))


----------



## Maharani (Sep 19, 2017)

Poor steves...


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh Steves


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 20, 2017)

Supine said:


> Oh Steves



´Those are all my drugs.´


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 20, 2017)

I've found this series a bit weak tbh. It's had its moments but some of the characters have been developed in ridiculous ways. I preferred Chabuddy G when he was living in his Internet cafe cabin with Aldona and his crap business ideas like peanut dust, but now he's just a loser sex pest and living in a van. 

Same with Roche she had a great character, one of the few people who saw through all the bullshit and made Beats look like the child he is. Now she's an alcoholic who cares more about booze than her own infant child... err ok.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 20, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've found this series a bit weak tbh. It's had its moments but some of the characters have been developed in ridiculous ways. I preferred Chabuddy G when he was living in his Internet cafe cabin with Aldona and his crap business ideas like peanut dust, but now he's just a loser sex pest and living in a van.
> 
> Same with Roche she had a great character, one of the few people who saw through all the bullshit and made Beats look like the child he is. Now she's an alcoholic who cares more about booze than her own infant child... err ok.



I found the 2nd and 3rd eppy not as good (I hated Grindah´s speech in the museum) but think that they redeemed themselves with the 4th eppy.

Roche is not meant to be an alcoholic who cares less about her child; she just did what most parents don’t dare admit to: being really glad to have someone else lug the child around, for a change.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 20, 2017)

Schmetterling said:


> I found the 2nd and 3rd eppy not as good (I hated Grindah´s speech in the museum) but think that they redeemed themselves with the 4th eppy.
> 
> Roche is not meant to be an alcoholic who cares less about her child; she just did what most parents don’t dare admit to: being really glad to have someone else lug the child around, for a change.



I think the point is they've made her ridiculous by playing up the alcohol problem (it was mentioned in the Hen party episode), and she was one of the better straight characters. Chabuddy G meanwhile has gone from a hapless but nevertheless amusing crap businessman to some unfashionable wannabe playboy.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 20, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think the point is they've made her ridiculous by playing up the alcohol problem (it was mentioned in the Hen party episode), and she was one of the better straight characters. Chabuddy G meanwhile has gone from a hapless but nevertheless amusing crap businessman to some unfashionable wannabe playboy.




Yes, I remember the bit about throwing a brick through her son’s father’s window.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 20, 2017)

They should make some more room for characters like DJ Fantasy and the rarely seen Weapon X who is basically just stoned in the background on his rare appearances. I'd love to see Aldona come back too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2017)

Run it's course now. Perhaps a one of hour long special to tie up some loose ends and then leave it.


----------



## jusali (Sep 20, 2017)

Galatassaray Get out the way!


----------



## keithy (Sep 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Run it's course now. Perhaps a one of hour long special to tie up some loose ends and then leave it.



Sadly this is what I was thinking as I watched the wedding ep.


----------



## Smudger100 (Dec 9, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Anyone been watching this? Mockumentary about a pirate radio station in west London.
> 
> iplayer exclusive I think. Its spot on, and very funny. They get those sort of lads off perfectly - would like to know what they are like in real life.
> 
> ...


Could 


D'wards said:


> Anyone been watching this? Mockumentary about a pirate radio station in west London.
> 
> iplayer exclusive I think. Its spot on, and very funny. They get those sort of lads off perfectly - would like to know what they are like in real life.
> 
> ...


could you find a bigger pack of bong smoking flogs to follow for a year or more. Love how they make the totally stupid seem normal but hey they can make being cooked spastics seem normal and find a positive in it.


----------



## Smudger100 (Dec 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Steves is killer. We've all had a mate like him. I've also had an uncle like ChabuddyG.


Chabuddy g is a stupid packir that has confused ambition for ability haha. And his polish banger was hosing dicks right in front of him and he was to wrapped up in a curry munching rice dish to see it. Gotta love it


----------



## JimW (Dec 9, 2017)

Smudger100 said:


> Chabuddy g is a stupid packir that has confused ambition for ability haha. And his polish banger was hosing dicks right in front of him and he was to wrapped up in a curry munching rice dish to see it. Gotta love it


Fuck off


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2017)

JimW said:


> Fuck off


Don't feed the troll. Best literally ignored


----------



## Maharani (Dec 9, 2017)

The racist troll. Get him off! What a total prick.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 9, 2017)

And I think you mean Paki...it’s short for Pakistani in case you didn’t know.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 9, 2017)

Post reported


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

New series starts tonight, bbc2 at 10pm


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2018)

Beats has done a bit of weight


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 20, 2018)

It's still good but some bits irritate me. The whole Craig and Beats obsessing over him  is a bit too weird, and Miche trying to break up Angel's friendship is really cringe.

But thankfully the funny pirate radio scenes are still there. Steves, Grinder and Chabuddy G's desperate behaviour still does it. The live stream and green screen was good. Some good moments still to be found.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 20, 2018)

Generally still very good, however I find the Chabbudy and Miche's mum storyline disturbing. I don't mind dark humour, but I can't find anything funny about somebody reluctantly submitting to violent and humiliating sex.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 20, 2018)

It is a bit shit I agree. It was better when he was living with Aldona in the internet portacabin.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2018)

I'd never watched it before this series, and the first episode didn't knock me out. The second, though, was very good. The embarrassing dad at uni storyline was thoroughly unoriginal, but very well done.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 23, 2018)

watched the 2 new episodes lasts night, still as funny as ever i thought!


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Generally still very good, however I find the Chabbudy and Miche's mum storyline disturbing. I don't mind dark humour, but I can't find anything funny about somebody reluctantly submitting to violent and humiliating sex.



Its not supposed to be funny its part of the storyline. There is always a bit of storyline in good situational comedy. I think in the earlier series there were some episodes where there more uncomfortable squirms than laughs.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 27, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Its not supposed to be funny its part of the storyline. There is always a bit of storyline in good situational comedy. I think in the earlier series there were some episodes where there more uncomfortable squirms than laughs.



It didn't work for me tonally but fair enough if that's how you interpreted it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 3, 2018)

Pretty weak episode tonight. The thing with Steves probation officer, Fantasy and the orange was really shit. Plus the Chanuddy G and Miche’s mum thing is really tired now and was never that funny. Same with Grinder and Miche moving. It’s like all the scriptwriters have lost it.

Only funny scene was Steves sitting in his bathroom talking abut hiding the DJ gear from the probation officer while it was doubling up as a grow room.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2018)

When they were putting grindah on the settee when he was having his panic attack had me roaring with laughter


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone see the final episode last night? 

Not hugely funny TBH. Definitely had its day. I'd like to see a spin off with Chabuddy G though.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 18, 2018)

I only watched ep 5 y/day, which I thought was hilarious.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 18, 2018)

This series hasn't been as good as previous ones, but it has had it's moments, and Chabuds is definitely the best character, and agree with skyscraper101 that he has the potential for a spin off. 

Complete Tech Heads


----------



## Numbers (Jan 12, 2019)

Maharani said:


> I think a good night could be had at Champagne and Streamrooms.


MIssus and I randomly watched this episode last night, one of the funniest of the entire thing and had us both in stitches several times.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

My pal was a bit concerned/amused when his 14 year old son came back from town with his new holiday clothes. 

Apparently he was dressed exactly like Grindah


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 21, 2020)

New podcast out. Managed to snag it free via trial on Audiable. Sure it's out there for free.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2021)

Didnt even know this was a thing...


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2021)

I really want the movie to be good but it looks like it'll be average at best judging by the trailer.

I fear the comedy will be lost if it's all taken out of the context of them being a bunch of losers running a pirate radio station in Brentford nobody listens to.


----------



## salem (May 12, 2021)

Interesting, could be good but has the potential to be fucking terrible.


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2021)

I never watch trailers, but I will watch the film, if it comes onto a streaming service. I bloody loved the series, but yeh, skyscraper has a very good point there.


----------



## D'wards (May 12, 2021)

Its the classic formula- TV show gets a film so send them on holiday for it


----------



## BristolEcho (May 12, 2021)

We'll probably go to the cinema to watch this. Enjoyed their podcasts too and even if it's a bit shit I think that'll be part of the charm.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 12, 2021)

they seem to be filming in Crystal Palace Park right now


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 12, 2021)

Im sure it will be funny enough. I doubt the actors themselves are aiming for Oscar recognition


----------



## Numbers (May 12, 2021)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sim667 (May 12, 2021)

I’m looking forward to it, I’m keeping the faith.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

ska invita said:


> this is a tune
> Kurupt FM vs MistaJam (King Yoof Speed Bhangra Remix)



that album they done was actually pretty damn good and funny as fucking in places as well

"and a kid as well!"


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

ska invita said:


> this is a tune
> Kurupt FM vs MistaJam (King Yoof Speed Bhangra Remix)



 it's students and all that


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

I got a lattae from my producer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2021)

"Japan has  a massive drugs problem, you can't get drugs anywhere" 

I'll watch it. (when it's on tele)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Its the classic formula- TV show gets a film so send them on holiday for it



Worked for the Inbetweeners.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2021)

salem said:


> Interesting, could be good but has the potential to be fucking terrible.


all hinges on how the Japanese characters are portrayed


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's students and all that



Groove 99 that


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "Japan has  a massive drugs problem, you can't get drugs anywhere"
> 
> I'll watch it. (when it's on tele)



loads of drugs in Tokyo


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2021)

The trailer shows a bit of the flight to Japan, looks like BA, wonder if they played the safety video..


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Worked for the Inbetweeners.


On the buses 
Are you being served?
The Office (kind of)

Probably loads more


----------



## Yossarian (May 13, 2021)

This looks kind of like it might steal the joke from Cars 2 about somebody mistaking wasabi for avocado dip.


----------



## blossie33 (May 13, 2021)

Looks like they are taking over Subway radio for a week


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

That ramen scene just looked pure embarrassing, who doesn't like salty broth, pork, and pasta?


----------



## Numbers (May 13, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Looks like they are taking over Subway radio for a week



"My name is Chabuddy G... aka Alan Brown Sugar'


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 13, 2021)

sim667 said:


> I’m looking forward to it, I’m keeping the faith.



Kurupt FM rarely fail to live up to expectations.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2021)

"The reaction has been amazing, people are blown away, they're just looking at us in pure silence"


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2021)

Stumbled upon them at boomtown few years ago, they were remarkably good live...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 13, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Stumbled upon them at boomtown few years ago, they were remarkably good live...


 
I heard they bumbled around Boomtown after their set just getting on one among the crowd 

I also once met Grindah in the 414, they had done a show at the Brixton Academy earlier in the night. He was pretty funny in the flesh, we had quite a humorous conversation.


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2021)

Someone I know used to work with a couple of them in a call centre and said they were just sound and down to earth.

Have the videos of when Grinda and Chabbudy G were actual rappers been posted yet?


----------



## salem (May 13, 2021)

Ahead of the times with the masks there


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2021)

the real mc grindah


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 16, 2021)

That's great, very interesting!
I've only watched half an hour of it - will finish off later.
He comes across as a really nice guy - love the way he laughs   
I can't remember how I came across it now - was quite a while ago, I couldn't quite figure out whether they were for real or not!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2021)

I follow him on Instagram. His life seems to consist of bike rides and eating nice food with his two best mates and weekends in the country with his girlfriend. 

What a life! 

And yes, they do all look like they've stepped off the PJDN set clothes wise


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2021)

D'wards said:


> And yes, they do all look like they've stepped off the PJDN set clothes wise


basically not that different people - laughing at themselves a bit i expect


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2021)

Have been in his company [best way to put it] + Steve Stamp and Hugo Chegwin a couple of times and they always struck me as good guys, very funny.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2021)

Heres his two mates. He's very affectionate toward them on Instagram, especially the guy on the right.
They do/did a show called Taste Cadets where they travel the world eating.

What a good fellow starting a show so he and his pals can go on adventures together.


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Have been in his company [best way to put it] + Steve Stamp and Hugo Chegwin a couple of times and they always struck me as good guys, very funny.


I didn't realise till this minute he was Keith Chegwin's kid. I phoned him to tell him there was a car waiting for him (outside the BBC) once and he seemed very nice.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I didn't realise till this minute he was Keith Chegwin's kid. I phoned him to tell him there was a car waiting for him (outside the BBC) once and he seemed very nice.


Nephew i think


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Nephew i think


You're right, sorry. One of those things where Google tells you the wrong information but the site it got it from actually didn't say that.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 16, 2021)

as mentioned in that interview








						Chattin’ Shit on acast
					

They're the hugely popular co-creators and stars of award-winning comedy People Just Do Nothing. They're Allan 'Seapa' Mustafa and Hugo Chegwin. And now they're chattin' shit in their very own podcast! Chattin' Shit is about two best mates coming of age (at 34 years old) and chattin' shit with...




					play.acast.com
				





> They're the hugely popular co-creators and stars of award-winning comedy People Just Do Nothing. They're Allan 'Seapa' Mustafa and Hugo Chegwin. And now they're chattin' shit in their very own podcast!
> 
> Chattin' Shit is about two best mates coming of age (at 34 years old) and chattin' shit with their famous friends. They dig deep into each guest's personal and professional life, and ask the all-important questions like… "What's your favourite sandwich?"
> 
> Seapa and Hugo say, "It's high-level waffle in its purest form. It's shit, but it's shit on purpose. It's Chattin' Shit."


----------



## sim667 (Jun 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> the real mc grindah



Watched a little bit of it and want to watch the rest, it’s interesting him talking about his Kurdish heritage….. would be really interesting for the BEEB to do a documentary with him travelling round and learning about it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> as mentioned in that interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting this, listened to a couple the other day


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2021)

sim667 said:


> Watched a little bit of it and want to watch the rest, it’s interesting him talking about his Kurdish heritage….. would be really interesting for the BEEB to do a documentary with him travelling round and learning about it


✌️galatasari


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 18, 2021)

sim667 said:


> Watched a little bit of it and want to watch the rest, it’s interesting him talking about his Kurdish heritage….. would be really interesting for the BEEB to do a documentary with him travelling round and learning about it



Yes, I found that very interesting too...and his mother is Hungarian.
It would be interesting to know how they came to England, would be in the early 80's I guess? 
Must have been difficult for her to get out of Hungary during that era - very hard to get a passport then I imagine!


----------



## Petcha (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone know when the movie's dropping?

I miss grindah. and beats. and steves.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 1, 2021)

I wished I'd known when they were filming that - the building they use is only 15 minutes walk away from where I live!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 2, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Anyone know when the movie's dropping?
> 
> I miss grindah. and beats. and steves.



August 18th.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 20, 2021)

.

I got a link to the 'Kurupt FM Live from Dalston Roof Party 2021 ' on fb this morning of last nights thing, but cant post it, but if you can find it ,it's pretty good


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 20, 2021)

I was just coming here to whinge about it not being shown at Peckhamplex, but it actually is! So now I've got nothing to moan about. Going to have to find something else innit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 20, 2021)

The guy who plays Steves was on Six Music the other morning. He's also a writer for the show, but came across as dopier than Steves!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The guy who plays Steves was on Six Music the other morning. He's also a writer for the show, but came across as dopier than Steves!


On the doc he said he's not really done a lot of drugs in his life.

People tend to think he's like the character in real life


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 20, 2021)

D'wards said:


> On the doc he said he's not really done a lot of drugs in his life.
> 
> People tend to think he's like the character in real life




Even more shocking if he's not a doper! Judge for yourself, (2 hours 13 mins in) BBC Radio 6 Music - Lauren Laverne, Steve Stamp


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2021)

Has anyone watched the movie yet?  

We're thinking of going to the cinema to watch it over the weekend so just wondering if anyone has and what they thought of it.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Has anyone watched the movie yet?
> 
> We're thinking of going to the cinema to watch it over the weekend so just wondering if anyone has and what they thought of it.


Me pal said it was fine, just an extended episode


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2021)

Chubaddy G has a book out



also this


----------



## Petcha (Sep 8, 2021)

Is it a bit concerning that my other half finds Grindah quite attractive? I'm more in the Steves mould myself. So.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 9, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Me pal said it was fine, just an extended episode


Yeah, you know what you're getting. An extended episode with all the typical tv series gets a film moments. If you liked the series you'll like this.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 1, 2021)

the skinny one twerking 😅😅😅


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 1, 2021)

😍🥰😍


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 1, 2021)

fuck they are good mcs


----------



## Numbers (Oct 1, 2021)

We watched the movie last weekend, absolutely loved it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2021)

I found the movie pretty underwhelming but I'd set my expectations low after seeing the trailer.

I just think it doesn't work if you take the boys out of Brentford and make any kind of success out of them, no matter how flawed. The funniest bits were all before they landed in Japan, and there was a lot of repetition of the jokes which were already done on the TV show (Angel's real dad/Chabuddy's brothers passport etc).


----------



## sim667 (Oct 23, 2021)

Thought the movie was brill, the song choice in the karaoke was pretty inspired


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 26, 2021)

This is worth a watch if you enjoyed the series

Kurupting the Industry: The People Just Do Nothing Story:


----------



## Numbers (Oct 26, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> This is worth a watch if you enjoyed the series
> 
> Kurupting the Industry: The People Just Do Nothing Story:


I enjoyed that, cheers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

Watched the film this evening, far funnier than I thought it would be.

And a fair bit of cringe.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Oct 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Watched the film this evening, far funnier than I thought it would be.
> 
> And a fair bit of cringe.



Where is it being shown / streamed? Torrent?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

Supine said:


> Where is it being shown / streamed? Torrent?


I found it on a torrent site, apparently it's been on there for a month already, I dont know how i missed it up until now.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 294317



Is that Steves


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 16, 2021)

Watched it today. We just bought it on Google as I am sure we will watch it again. Really enjoyed it. I can see why some people feel it's a bit underwhelming, but it was nice to see all of them again and also I quite liked Steve's storyline. I normally hate any love stories in shows, though I guess calling it that is pushing it. 

That is probably it for the show now though I think. I hope they still play out and do podcasts though. Maybe they can come up with another format, or still do the odd sketch etc.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2021)

Well ticketmaster have pissed me right off. I bought me and my partner tickets to go to Kurupt FM in oxford as its the only one we could get tix for, booked hotels and everything was good. Until today, ticketmaster emailed me to say they'd oversold tickets they weren't supposed to have sold, so are revoking my tickets.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 9, 2021)

sim667 said:


> Well ticketmaster have pissed me right off. I bought me and my partner tickets to go to Kurupt FM in oxford as its the only one we could get tix for, booked hotels and everything was good. Until today, ticketmaster emailed me to say they'd oversold tickets they weren't supposed to have sold, so are revoking my tickets.


Scum. Subhuman scum


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 9, 2021)

sim667 said:


> Well ticketmaster have pissed me right off. I bought me and my partner tickets to go to Kurupt FM in oxford as its the only one we could get tix for, booked hotels and everything was good. Until today, ticketmaster emailed me to say they'd oversold tickets they weren't supposed to have sold, so are revoking my tickets.


Send them a message saying you've booked a hotel etc you weren't supposed to and need your money back.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 9, 2021)

Also make sure the scumbags don't keep the booking fee.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2021)

They didn’t keep the booking fee but they have kept the event insurance money I paid


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2021)

sim667 said:


> They didn’t keep the booking fee but they have kept the event insurance money I paid



Maybe try and reach one of them directly. I tweeted the guy who plays Grindah once and he replied. They may sort you out if it’s in Oxford.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 10, 2021)

sim667 said:


> They didn’t keep the booking fee but they have kept the event insurance money I paid


Pricks.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 30, 2022)

Could be interesting...


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 6, 2022)

2 episodes in. Not sure I can be bothered, it's just not very good. Hugo Chegwin might might be able to act but the other two are still being Grinder and Steve's dressed in different outfits. The other gang members aren't very convincing and I'm not a big fan of Paul Kaye. 

There's a few good tunes in it but I'm not sure that's enough to keep me watching.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> 2 episodes in. Not sure I can be bothered, it's just not very good. Hugo Chegwin might might be able to act but the other two are still being Grinder and Steve's dressed in different outfits. The other gang members aren't very convincing and I'm not a big fan of Paul Kaye.
> 
> There's a few good tunes in it but I'm not sure that's enough to keep me watching.


It's not Paul Kaye. Geoff Bell plays the police officer.

I enjoyed it but it is very much Allan Mustafa's Ricky Gervais to 
Steve Stamps's Steve Merchant.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 7, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> It's not Paul Kaye. Geoff Bell plays the police officer.



Oh so it isn't. They look very similar.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 7, 2022)

Just binged The Curse.

Very much enjoyed it.



Spoiler



why did she say they all die at the start?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 7, 2022)

It's not ended yet.

I finished the series this morning. There were moments but overall wasn't that impressed. The sound mix was all over the place aswell.

Thought I'd have a look at King Gary aswell. Watched the pilot. That's enough.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 7, 2022)

First one was a bit meh. They all are a bit too similar to previous characters, including King Gary, and script is a little predictable.

Edit - a bit similar to King Gary, just not that funny and a bit obvious. He seems to think a "funny" voice goes a lot further than it does.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 7, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> It's not ended yet.


Ah yeah. Good point

I see on twitter a lot of people saying they couldn't understand big Mick, but I had no problem. 
Maybe its cos Tom Davis is a Croydon lad, like me


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 8, 2022)

Just watched episode 1 of the curse a few days ago, I thought it was funny. I like the way the characters are sort of like their PJDN characters - they've got such good chemistry together too, I find it infectious.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 8, 2022)

Went to see Kurupt FM live on Saturday, was such a good show


----------



## Numbers (Feb 10, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just watched episode 1 of the curse a few days ago, I thought it was funny. I like the way the characters are sort of like their PJDN characters - they've got such good chemistry together too, I find it infectious.


Me too.  I was actually hoping there'd be a crossover with PJDN characters so was pleasantly surprised.
Might binge the rest over the weekend.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 10, 2022)

sim667 said:


> Went to see Kurupt FM live on Saturday, was such a good show



I honestly think these guys have created the most immersive comedy characters ever. Not only do they do these live shows, but you can find a whole bunch of Long form fully-improvised interviews with them on youtube and they never break character. They really inhabit their roles.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 10, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I honestly think these guys have created the most immersive comedy characters ever. Not only do they do these live shows, but you can find a whole bunch of Long form fully-improvised interviews with them on youtube and they never break character. They really inhabit their roles.


I saw an interview with them when they said they are basically their characters irl anyway. 

Although Steves wrote all of The Curse I noticed. 
I do appreciate the way Tom Davis will use his physicality to make his characters ridiculous


----------



## Numbers (Feb 11, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I honestly think these guys have created the most immersive comedy characters ever. Not only do they do these live shows, but you can find a whole bunch of Long form fully-improvised interviews with them on youtube and they never break character. They really inhabit their roles.


I've met them a cpl of times over the years when they've made appearances at Griffin Park when Brentford played there.  Not met as in hung out, but in their company when doing promotions/meeting fans.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2022)

The film was pretty awful though. It was a paint by numbers take a TV comedy to a location abroad to do a feature length version and it sucked.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 11, 2022)

I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 16, 2022)

sim667 said:


> Went to see Kurupt FM live on Saturday, was such a good show


Am thinking of going this Friday at Printworks, London. Is it worth £30 a ticket? Ive seen their show a couple of times before at festivals and it was jokes, but then there was multiple stages of other music to enjoy before and afterwards.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 16, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Am thinking of going this Friday at Printworks, London. Is it worth £30 a ticket? Ive seen their show a couple of times before at festivals and it was jokes, but then there was multiple stages of other music to enjoy before and afterwards.


I though it was good, iirc zinc is supporting too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 16, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Am thinking of going this Friday at Printworks, London. Is it worth £30 a ticket? Ive seen their show a couple of times before at festivals and it was jokes, but then there was multiple stages of other music to enjoy before and afterwards.


I love them, but not sure I'd want to pay £30 for many raves tbh. Zinc supporting could be a clincher though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 17, 2022)

The scene in the savoy in episode 4 of The Curse is just hysterical. Tom Davis absolutely nails it.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2022)

Anyone been watching Peacock?









						BBC Three - Peacock
					

Comedy following personal trainer Andy Peacock, who has hit an identity crisis.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone been watching Peacock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really liked it. He's a sweet character. 

Shame it was only 3 eps.  Hope it comes back as a longer series. 
Steve Stamp is a talented writer, bwoi


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I really liked it. He's a sweet character.
> 
> Shame it was only 3 eps.  Hope it comes back as a longer series.
> Steve Stamp is a talented writer, bwoi


Yea I just finished them it looks like it might have legs. I swear I saw something earlier that said 15 episodes but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2022)

I wasn't sure where I'd seen the other lad from but my son reminded me.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 29, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I really liked it. He's a sweet character.
> 
> Shame it was only 3 eps.  Hope it comes back as a longer series.
> Steve Stamp is a talented writer, bwoi



Oh, I look forward to checking this out. Arguably the PJDN crew are the most talented British comedy team in the game right now, the quality and quantity of their output is unrivalled. Young as well, just think what they'll be doing in decades to come.


----------



## MBV (Apr 29, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I wasn't sure where I'd seen the other lad from but my son reminded me.



His first break in TV


----------



## Numbers (Apr 29, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh, I look forward to checking this out. Arguably the PJDN crew are the most talented British comedy team in the game right now, the quality and quantity of their output is unrivalled. Young as well, just think what they'll be doing in decades to come.


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone been watching Peacock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched it this morning, really liked it.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 1, 2022)

Thought it was good. Is there going to be more?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 1, 2022)

I really liked it. It did feel quite self-contained. If it was one episode it would’ve essentially been a romcom movie!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2022)

New venture from the team.


----------

